# Wanted Alaskan Klee Kai



## Annie apple (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi i was just wondering if anybody knows of any alaskan klee kai breeders in the UK that has any puppies or will be expecting some soon. Please and thanx


----------



## yingyang_gal (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiya, I'm looking too, have you found a breeder or any puppies yet?

There's loads on net, mainly in Scotland and most seem to be scammers


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Alaskan Klee Kai

Stop looking on ads in Gumtree, pets4homes, epupz, preloved etc and get out there and contact some actual breeders.

All you are going to get, especially with a highly sought after and difficult to breed dog such as this breed is scam after scam.

Trust me, I've been out there and checked. Expect to pay over £500 for one, none of these £150-£170 ono ads are real.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i know quite a few breeders in the uk, and what i will say is you will not find a puppy advertised on the net, AKK breeders have no need to advertise. i do know of someone with pups at the moment by not sure if i should give out their details, however if anyone is intrested please PM me your details and i will pass them on to this breeder, i have had a couple of litters myself but wont be expecting another for a year.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Wish you luck with finding a breeder, when you get yourself on a list be shore you go meet mum and puppies, akk do need lots of handling from day one

I will not be having my next litter till the end of next year, if you need any help finding breeders you can PM me i will be happy to help


----------



## missavis (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi please may I also be sent details of akk breeders you know of? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nickyd23 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi

If you could let me have details of any breeders that would be great. My email is [email protected]

Any help would be appreciated

Nick


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Nickyd23 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you could let me have details of any breeders that would be great. My email is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Would be better to PM your email addy rather than post on public forum


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i will not give out names and numbers, if anyone wants to pm me their details 
i will pass your details on to the breeders.


----------



## Jadey111 (May 21, 2012)

Hi there,

Desperately seeking an alaskan klee kai and came across this post, i'm having difficulty PM'ing both of the above members do you still have details of UK breeders?

I understand how rare a breed they are and I am prepared to wait as long as it takes...

Thanks!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't think you're allowed to use the PM system til you have a certain amount of posts, so have a read of the forum, ask tons of questions, find out lots of brilliant stuff and get your post count up so you can pm people.


----------



## VixenFox (Jun 3, 2012)

Only 7 more posts to go till i can finally PM someone about Klee Kai breeders


----------



## AirMaximus (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd like to find an AKK breeder that isn't a scam... 

I'm sure that £200 is too little and some of the internet ads I've seen are suggesting you could get a puppy for £40... 

I can't send or receive PM's on this site so is it okay to post my email here? Or is that against forum rules??

Max


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

AirMaximus said:


> I'd like to find an AKK breeder that isn't a scam...
> 
> I'm sure that £200 is too little and some of the internet ads I've seen are suggesting you could get a puppy for £40...
> 
> ...


£200 is a scam please don't send any money to them, go and meet mum and pups before giving them any money

I think you need to make about 20 post to PM


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish klee kais were £200, that'd be the cheapest one i've ever seen :lol:

Stay away, you'll find klee kai breeders don't and won't advertise on websites like gumtree, preloved etc.

You need to post some more before you can pm people


----------



## AirMaximus (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok thanks guys, I'm gonna post my self to death!


----------



## Charlottelola84 (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you have any AKK litters coming soon or know any other breeders? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AirMaximus (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah are there any breeders with some pups on the way???


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

casandra said:


> Alaskan Klee Kai
> 
> Stop looking on ads in Gumtree, pets4homes, epupz, preloved etc and get out there and contact some actual breeders.
> 
> ...


£500? Try between £1200-£2500. 
Gumtree etc are scams, stay away from them



AirMaximus said:


> I'd like to find an AKK breeder that isn't a scam...
> 
> I'm sure that £200 is too little and some of the internet ads I've seen are suggesting you could get a puppy for £40...
> 
> ...


You will have to go on a waiting list as no one has any puppies available at a moments notice, Ive been waiting 2.5yrs now, Im hoping to import early next year if all goes well  AKK breeders are very friendly thankfully and always happy to show off their dogs, there are regular meets in the UK

If you have FB 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/216671355052373/


----------



## Charlottelola84 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for replying Starlite! 

You don't happen to have any AKK breeders details that you could PM me so that I can contact them and start getting on the waiting list do you?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Charlottelola84 said:


> Thanks for replying Starlite!
> 
> You don't happen to have any AKK breeders details that you could PM me so that I can contact them and start getting on the waiting list do you?


Hi hun if you go on the FB page or contact Archielee on the previous page of the thread she will be able to put you in touch with a breeder, good luck in your search


----------



## anna64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi how do i send you my details so you can pass them on to the breeders. I don't want everyone seeing my details.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

anna64 said:


> Hi how do i send you my details so you can pass them on to the breeders. I don't want everyone seeing my details.


to be able to pm you ned to have a fair few posts under your belt, so you culd get more involved in this FANTASTIC forum, then once you can pm voila! or, i have a dedicated email account for this site- you could either make your own or i could pop mine up for a bit and you could mail me for me to forward your details on- a bit round-about, but if thats easiest for you i dont mind...

darn all you people getting the ultimate awesomeness of doglets!!!


----------



## anna64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello can you send me details of breeders in the uk. i am unable to send priate messages at the momment but if you could send me a private message with your email i could contact you that way.
Many thanks Anna.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

By Googling I came up with a breeder/breed club:

http://www.alaskankleekai.co.uk/?pageid=573


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

I've always wanted an Alaskan Klee Kai ever since my Siberian Husky passed away and I have since been subjected to small city apartments, but I probably won't be ready for one until 1 year later, but I am willing to go on a waiting list for the perfect puppy! Am I right to assume the person I have to contact is Archielee? 

I don't mind importing, once I get enough money (probably not for a while!), but I would prefer to get them from within the UK.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Ther are a few breeders about, you can email Leeann at *[email protected]* for more info.

The breed club is up and running and if you are on Facebook look for "Alaskan Klee Kai UK" you will find us 
I was set on importing but as I have a toddler I need a puppy that is used to kids already so am continuing to look in the UK


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Ther are a few breeders about, you can email Leeann at *[email protected]* for more info.
> 
> The breed club is up and running and if you are on Facebook look for "Alaskan Klee Kai UK" you will find us
> I was set on importing but as I have a toddler I need a puppy that is used to kids already so am continuing to look in the UK


Mandy the FB page you have mentioned above isn't actually affiliated with the alaskan klee kai club gb, we have a private page which is only available to members.

Anyone wishing to join can find out more info at:

Alaskan Klee Kai Club of Great Britain - Home Page


----------



## paddyenglish (Feb 12, 2014)

Any one help me also find a breeder or available puppies in the UK or Ireland please.


----------

